
Why the Government Sucks at Making Websites - triplee
https://gizmodo.com/why-the-government-sucks-at-making-websites-1826769004
======
ourmandave
They even have their own Web Design System and Standards on github.

[https://github.com/uswds/uswds](https://github.com/uswds/uswds)

